# Long-term missions on the ropes



## Pergamum (Oct 25, 2010)

Helping Long-Term Missions Succeed - World - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


Most of my missionary friends are struggling for support. Are we looking at a general decline in missions-sending in the West?


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

The current economic situation is a factor. We heard a report from a missionary family in Europe at our Deacon's meeting tonight. They were in good shape last year, but as the dollar has gone from $1.20 to the Euro in June to about $1.40 to the Euro now (and from about $.80 to the Euro a few years ago), contributions from the US would have to substantially increase just for support levels to stay even. 

That's one reason I favor planting self sustaining local churches pastored by nationals over long term American missionaries. 

A significant portion of our Western missionaries are associated with Wycliffe. I can think of 5 countries (there may be more) where we are supporting nationals who trained in the US and returned to their home country to work. I realize that your current work does not lend itself to that model yet, and that there is still a place for the traditional model.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2010)

It might just be the support-model.

Then, also there is the tendency to "add" missionary-giving from our abundance (instead of giving, as the Philippians did from their great poverty). So, when finances are hard-hit, the economy tanks, you pay the light bill first (if you have utility-stock, no mere recession can hurt you); but the mission budget shrinks.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> The current economic situation is a factor. We heard a report from a missionary family in Europe at our Deacon's meeting tonight. They were in good shape last year, but as the dollar has gone from $1.20 to the Euro in June to about $1.40 to the Euro now (and from about $.80 to the Euro a few years ago), contributions from the US would have to substantially increase just for support levels to stay even.
> 
> That's one reason I favor planting self sustaining local churches pastored by nationals over long term American missionaries.
> 
> A significant portion of our Western missionaries are associated with Wycliffe. I can think of 5 countries (there may be more) where we are supporting nationals who trained in the US and returned to their home country to work. I realize that your current work does not lend itself to that model yet, and that there is still a place for the traditional model.


 
Why not favor an increase in both Western-sent missionaries AND vigorous support of indigenous nationals?

Also, usually western missionaries don't try to "pastor" foreign churches, and pastoral roles in overseas missions accounts for a very low percentage of actual roles on the field. Instead, missionaries often train and mentor pastors, disciple new believers (often in small groups or one on one), work in translation, supports, or at technical tasks. As soon as possible, local leaders are equipped for the task, but even though local leadership is turned over, missionaries are very needed as background advisors, facilitators and mentors to these guys.


----------



## KMK (Oct 26, 2010)

I think long-term missions have a great future with more and more Korean churches sending missionaries to the US. It might not be too long, Perg, before your sending F tribesman to my town to evangelize.


----------



## JasonT (Oct 26, 2010)

Pergamum, are you currently abroad doing mission work? Where?


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 26, 2010)

One possible factor is the decline in commitment that many church attenders have to both their wider denomination and their own church over the long term. Financially this could affect missions more than regular offerings, as support for denomination-wide missions agencies would fall, as would commitment to long term missionaries who only come home every few years, and whom short term members of their sending churches might never have met.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2010)

JasonT said:


> Pergamum, are you currently abroad doing mission work? Where?


 
I am not currently a broad, I am a dude.

Ha ha, sorry.

I am overseas, yes, pm me for more info.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 26, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> It might just be the support-model.
> 
> Then, also there is the tendency to "add" missionary-giving from our abundance (instead of giving, as the Philippians did from their great poverty). So, when finances are hard-hit, the economy tanks, you pay the light bill first (if you have utility-stock, no mere recession can hurt you); but the mission budget shrinks.


 
Certainly, the stories I've heard in the past year from a handful of missions agencies fits this theory. Some supporters don't feel able to give because their earning has taken a hit. Others are reluctant to give when the economy is uncertain. Missions giving is sometimes treated as a discretionary expense, and such expenses always take big hits in a recession. Particularly affected is giving that doesn't go straight to a particular missionary. People hate to cut off workers they've been supporting. But they have little problem saying "no" to a sending agency or their church's mission fund, which of course trickles down to those in the field.


----------

